# Log out error?



## Angels Holocaust (Jun 15, 2006)

Everytime I try to log out, I get an error message and basically won't let me. Any assistance would be great.


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2006)

What's the error message?


----------



## Angels Holocaust (Jun 15, 2006)

"An error occurred while attempting to log you out. Click here to log out." It does this every time and I'm always still logged in.


----------



## Scott (Jun 15, 2006)

You wish to leave? 


False.


----------



## Drew (Jun 15, 2006)

Scott said:


> You wish to leave?
> 
> 
> False.




...says the lefty. 

What gives? that was actually funny. 
















(serious note - what browser?)


----------

